# What type of Elong?



## deadfish (Jul 12, 2006)

Was wondering what type of Elongatus I have? Black Mask or other?

Thanks.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

I had My BM id`d here too..

Black Tail and Anal fin are black on the Black masks . Mine generally has a defined black line from
its eye to the black humeral spot.. Unless you have better pictures its hard to tell.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Kinda hard to tell from the pics. To me, it could really go either way from those pics.


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

how big is he? I don't see much black on his face. I don't even see a black stripe, that usually is on the eye and then goes back to rear of the gill plate. I would say that he is a regular elong and not a black. When I had my black mask, he was 4 inch's. And, had the black stripe on his face. Nice looking p!


----------



## deadfish (Jul 12, 2006)

Gerrad said:


> how big is he? I don't see much black on his face. I don't even see a black stripe, that usually is on the eye and then goes back to rear of the gill plate. I would say that he is a regular elong and not a black. When I had my black mask, he was 4 inch's. And, had the black stripe on his face. Nice looking p!


Hes 6" or more. His tail is dark but I dont see much dark near his eyes.


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

I had an elong that I got at 4-5" and he looked a lot like yours. His face darkened a bit into a dark mask over the first 6 months that I had him, so be patient and you may be rewarded!


----------



## luckydemonz5 (Jul 24, 2009)

people have told me they get darker faces when they get older is that true


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

With that humeral spot and black caudual fin, I'd say black mas. Just give it time and see if his mask fills in.


----------



## mobbin (May 15, 2009)

Slytooth13 said:


> With that humeral spot and black caudual fin, I'd say black mas. Just give it time and see if his mask fills in.


so if a elong has a humeral spot its a black mask, or do both have humeral spots


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

mine is not a black mask and has a humeral spot, so i dont think that matters


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

I could be wrong (I'm no Hastatus) but I was always under the idea that BM's were the only ones to have the spot and black tail. But again I could be COMPLETELY wrong.


----------



## mobbin (May 15, 2009)

Slytooth13 said:


> Was wondering what type of Elongatus I have? Black Mask or other?
> 
> Thanks.


BM ELONG 100%


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

You could also send a pm to frank along with a pic and he'd be able to tell you for sure.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

db04ph said:


> mine is not a black mask and has a humeral spot, so i dont think that matters


You are right because all piranhas have humeral spots, some more noticeable than others.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

^ I don't know about that. Def. something to check out.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

The spot is so faint on many species that we don't even notice it. Maybe not all species but many of them do have it.


----------



## mobbin (May 15, 2009)

can some one who know's chime in please, also are the BM elong's more aggressive then the regular elong or is it just colors


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Just a color variant.


----------



## deadfish (Jul 12, 2006)

Also, I thought they were an active species? Mine just hides in the corner behind some plants. I have the lights dimmed So its not too brite in there. I am using a good power head as well. maybe he needs time to get use to the tank . Only had him for 2 months.


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

Amazing all the new names for P's. Back then a Black rhom was just that and an elongatus was just that. Reds were reds not super reds or purple reds or whatever. Good to see the hobby advancing.

SMTT


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

All fish are different and it could take a while for him to come out of his shell.


----------



## luckydemonz5 (Jul 24, 2009)

Does it eat atleast because that what matters most adventually it will come out


----------

